# AEO (Arranged Employment Opinion)



## boddy (Nov 22, 2010)

Has anybody applied for an AEO recently or going through the process of an AEO? I would be interested to hear what they know about timelines for this process at the moment. My partner has just had his AEO submitted in the last month and is hoping this will prove positive as it will support his PR application. Any helpful advice or info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## leavingonajetplane (Nov 10, 2010)

look forward to hearing how this goes for you as i'm looking at this route too!

fingers crossed


----------

